# 50% Poss Het...?



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

How does this work..? 

Say you've got a pair of 50% Poss het clown(albino, snow, ghost) etc royals, what are the chances of you getting the desired clowns from the pairing?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

50% het just means there is a 50% chance that the animal is het, not that it has 50% of the morph (i hope that makes sense, it sounds daft to me!)

eg. normal het albino x normal = 50% normal and 50% normal het albino

because all look normal you can't tell which are het so all have a 50% chance.

het albino x het albino = 25% albino, 25% het albino, 50% normal -

with this, take away the albinos and you're left with all the normals, 2/3 (or 66%) statistically will be het albino so these are 66% het.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

ah I see, so 100% hets are carrying the genes for the desired morphs, but do not show it themselves?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

eeji said:


> het albino x het albino = 25% albino, 25% het albino, 50% normal -


not quite...
25% albino, 50% het albino, 25% normal 



> take away the albinos and you're left with all the normals, 2/3 (or 66%) statistically will be het albino so these are 66% het.


which now makes ^^^ correct...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> not quite...
> 25% albino, 50% het albino, 25% normal
> 
> 
> which now makes ^^^ correct...


Thnak you for that mate!

So what about 100% hets?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> not quite...
> 25% albino, 50% het albino, 25% normal
> 
> 
> which now makes ^^^ correct...


woops, my bad! 

100% het means the animal is 100% guaranteed to be het, eg. if one parent is homozygous then ALL the babies are 100% hets


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

eeji said:


> woops, my bad!
> 
> 100% het means the animal is 100% guaranteed to be het, eg. if one parent is homozygous then ALL the babies are 100% hets


And there's a what chance of getting the desired morph with a 1.1 het pairring?

Thanks again!:no1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

paulibabes said:


> And there's a what chance of getting the desired morph with a 1.1 het pairring?
> 
> Thanks again!:no1:


25% chANCE OF A VISUAL WITH 100% HETS, ALL THE REST ARE 66% hets.

sorry about caps.:blush:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

markhill said:


> 25% chANCE OF A VISUAL WITH 100% HETS, ALL THE REST ARE 66% hets.
> 
> sorry about caps.:blush:


Haha! NO PROBLEM MATE!..

Thank you for that! Yay I understand hets now!.. Sort of:gasp:.

Thanks again people!:no1:.

While we're here, anyone got a number that I can contact Paul Harris(ukpythons) on? The ones on his website do not work. And I emailed him but havn't got a response...


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> ah I see, so 100% hets are carrying the genes for the desired morphs, but do not show it themselves?


Het is short for heterozygous, which means the two genes in a gene pair are not the same. Usually a het animal has a mutant gene paired with a normal gene. A 100% het is guaranteed to have a mutant gene paired with a normal gene. 

A het does not show the effect of the mutant gene if the mutant is recessive to the normal gene. This is the most common situation but not the only situation. A het does show the effect of the mutant gene if the mutant is dominant or codominant to the normal gene. Pinstripe is dominant to its normal gene, and lesser platinum is codominant to its normal gene.

If you buy a pair of 50% probability het clowns, there are four possibilities:
1. You have a pair of normals. Breeding result = all normal babies.
2. The male is het clown and the female is normal. Breeding result = 1/2 het clown babies (look normal) and 1/2 normal babies. All babies look normal.
3. The male is normal and the female is het clown. Breeding result = 1/2 het clown babies (look normal) and 1/2 normal babies. All babies look normal.
4. Both male and female are het clown. Breeding result = 1/4 normal, 2/4 het clown (look normal), 1/4 clown. The normal-looking babies are classed as 66% probability het clowns.

So there is only a 25% probability that both male and female are het clowns. These are not good odds, in my opinion.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

paulh said:


> Het is short for heterozygous, which means the two genes in a gene pair are not the same. Usually a het animal has a mutant gene paired with a normal gene. A 100% het is guaranteed to have a mutant gene paired with a normal gene.
> 
> A het does not show the effect of the mutant gene if the mutant is recessive to the normal gene. This is the most common situation but not the only situation. A het does show the effect of the mutant gene if the mutant is dominant or codominant to the normal gene. Pinstripe is dominant to its normal gene, and lesser platinum is codominant to its normal gene.
> 
> ...



Definitely not good odds!

Thanks for that Paul! It's like going back to school all of this. 

I'm pretty sure I understand the gene stuff now:no1:.


----------

